# stage3 - bardzo wolne pobieranie przy instalacji

## politan

Witam!

Postanowiłem sobie postawić Gentoo (12.1) na moim netbooku [Acer AO D257]. Pobrałem minimal, wszystko pięknie, konfiguruje sobie sieć, ping śmiga, wszystko ok. Próbuje sobie pobrać tarballa stage3 i tutaj pojawia się mój ogormny problem. Zaczynam pobierać plik prędkość sięga 200 Kbps i zaczyna spadać by po ~2 minutach sięgnąć 0 Kbps i... to na tyle. Próbowałem pobierać wgetem i linksem, ciągle to samo. Z internetem oczywiście wszystko w porządku, żadne z urządzeń w sieci nie ma problemu z prędkością, jak i również sam netbook, bo przy livedvd np. openSUSE wget pobiera jak oszalały wszystko. Próbowałem różne mirrory, polskie, niemieckie, francuskie, szwedzkie itd. itp. Łącze się kabelkiem, serwer DHCP aktywny, net na Gentoo skonfigurowany poprawnie. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------

## sherszen

A próbowałeś na sztywno ustawić konfiguracje sieci? Wyłącz klienta DHCP do testów.

----------

## womperm

Jeżeli chodzi o mirror to sam korzystam z http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/

Zauważ też czy pobierasz to po skrętce (Ethernet) czy po wifi, w przypadku wifi zależy to od innych komputerów, odległości, zasięgu, etc.

----------

